# Applying ear tags



## Southdown

I have my Scrapies ear tags and I am ready to put them on my lambs.  This is my first time applying ear tags, so I am a little nervous about it.  There is not much information on the internet on how to properly do this.  I found a picture on premier's website, which just showed not to pierce in the middle where the vein is.  We flashed a flashlight through the ears and I do not see a vein.  I am planning on piercing above the midline and close to the head.  I don't want to pierce close to the tip or the ear will droop.  Is there going to be bleeding?  Also, you just dip the tags in rubbing alcohol first?


----------



## Remuda1

I've been wondering the same myself. Also at what age do you tag? All I know about the placement is that it needs to be away from the edge of the ear, closer to the center.... In order to minimize the chance of it getting ripped out easily. 

Looking forward to seeing the responses to your questions.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I don't think it matters on the age you decide to tag. If the tags are really big or heavy, maybe not tag the newborns with them!
I haven't ever used the Scrapies ear tags, but my lambs get the clip tag at around three days old, the same time as they are banded. and the CSEI tag and regular identification tags at around 4 months.
Small lambs don't seem to have much of a vein running through their ears yet, so there is less chance of it bleeding. Usually, I tag just below the midline and about halfway between the tip and head. If your tags are the loop variety, you will want to leave a bit of extra room for the ear to grow.
I believe it is personal choice on where on the ear you wish to tag, some kinds of tags specify, but most don't.
 Most of the time there is no blood at all, but if they are a bit older and you do hit a vein, never fear, it may look ugly but the sheep should be fine! I have never had a problem come up because of tagging, and I have never dipped them in rubbing alcohol!
 Good luck!


----------



## Remuda1

Another interesting thing I thought about is that the man that I bought my registered sheep from tagged all of the ewes in the right ear and all of the rams in the left. Made it a lot easier to distinguish them out in the pasture.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Sheep have three raised hard lines in their ears (I assume it's cartilage, but I'm not sure). I place the tag between the middle and bottom line. I like to put tags a little closer to the head because I feel that the tag will be harder to rip out there.

The black show where the lines are and the red shows approx. where I place the tag.






We tag our lambs when they are between 24 hours and a couple days, but it doesn't matter. We use a small skinny rectangular tag as a lamb tag.











When they are older we switch out their lamb tag for a scrapie tag. We use the scrapie tag as our farm tag. I don't like tons of tags on them.











We put tags in the right for males and left for females.

Tagging for the 1st time can be very intimidating! Don't worry! You can do it!


----------



## Southdown

I understand your picture and it is very helpful.  I see the three prominent lines of cartilage on my lambs ears.  I think I am going to tag above the middle line instead.  Our scrapies tags are a big triangle.  Looking at my scrapies tags, the plastic post that actually goes through the ear has a large diameter.  It seems like that would hurt.  That picture is very good, thanks!  Well, I will be giving it a go either tomorrow after work or Sat. morning.


----------



## kfacres

Southdown said:
			
		

> I understand your picture and it is very helpful.  I see the three prominent lines of cartilage on my lambs ears.  I think I am going to tag above the middle line instead.  Our scrapies tags are a big triangle.  Looking at my scrapies tags, the plastic post that actually goes through the ear has a large diameter.  It seems like that would hurt.  That picture is very good, thanks!  Well, I will be giving it a go either tomorrow after work or Sat. morning.


that cartilage.. is the vein...  hit that-- and you'll get blood and a wrinkled ear.


----------



## Southdown

Only one bled, it was my favorite ewe lamb in the top photo.  I'm not sure why because I did the same spot on everyone.  I went in between the middle and top cartilage line and close to the head.  It looks as good as I can do.  My first one I did was not as close to the head as I wanted, but he is a Suffolk cross and has bigger ears anyway.


----------



## Cornish Heritage

> Another interesting thing I thought about is that the man that I bought my registered sheep from tagged all of the ewes in the right ear and all of the rams in the left. Made it a lot easier to distinguish them out in the pasture.


That's a good idea! We should have thought of that this year!



> that cartilage.. is the vein...  hit that-- and you'll get blood and a wrinkled ear.


KFAcres is right - those are veins. We tag within 24 hours of birth most times within a few hours after birth so we know exactly who belongs to who. The ear drops a little but seems to perk as they grow older. It is best to go in the middle of the ear as the tag has less chance of pulling out. 

It's just like getting your ears pierced - stings for a few minutes but then is fine.

Not sure of the laws in other states but here in Missouri, the sheep only need a Scrapie tag if they are leaving the farm so the sheep we keep back for breeding on the farm here do not need them.

Liz


----------



## Southdown

I'd rather not tag the ears, but in order to have the babydolls registered they are required to have an ear tag.  The ewe that I tagged closest to the head looks good, but I'm not happy with Chloe's ear.  It's drooping just a little.  I hope her ears get bigger and it perks up.  The Suffolk cross I did doesn't look close enough to the head either and it is drooping too.  I could have went between the middle and lower veins, but then the plastic tag would have been hanging lower than the ear itself and I don't like that.  That's why I went between the middle and uppermost veins, so the tag would stay within the shape of the ear.  Yes, I'm being picky but I really don't care for the look of it.  We only have to put scrapies tags in if they are leaving the farm (i.e. being sold) OR if I want to register my babydolls.  It really does take away from their looks.  Oh well, at least the wethers don't have to be tagged, just the ewes and rams.


----------



## kfacres

Southdown said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5960_100_0759.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5960_100_0767.jpg
> 
> Only one bled, it was my favorite ewe lamb in the top photo.  I'm not sure why because I did the same spot on everyone.  I went in between the middle and top cartilage line and close to the head.  It looks as good as I can do.  My first one I did was not as close to the head as I wanted, but he is a Suffolk cross and has bigger ears anyway.


this tag is in the wrong spot-- you are one vein too high.  EARTAGS SHOULD NEVER BE VISIBLE FROM THE TOPSIDE OF THE EAR- THAT SPOT JUST SCREAMS INFECTION.  They should hang DOWN, and move freely.


----------



## secuono

Southdown, we seem to be doing the same things just weeks apart...with the same breed of sheep! 
I only plan on tagging sheep that leave my farm, though. Two of my breeders had their tags ripped out, only Ms. #8 has hers still in, thus the name and why I won't tag sheep that stay. 

I would say the tag is on backwards as well, don't know if there is a set place, front or back of the ear. Can't find any info on it.


----------



## kfacres

secuono said:
			
		

> Southdown, we seem to be doing the same things just weeks apart...with the same breed of sheep!
> I only plan on tagging sheep that leave my farm, though. Two of my breeders had their tags ripped out, only Ms. #8 has hers still in, thus the name and why I won't tag sheep that stay.
> 
> I would say the tag is on backwards as well, don't know if there is a set place, front or back of the ear. Can't find any info on it.


tag not backwards-- I don't think eartags have a front/ back-- unless you specify.. This tag is a scrapie tag- and i know they don't have a front/ back...  

I'm referring to it's location in the ear...


----------



## secuono

I did not say front or back of the tag.
I said front or back of the ear.
You said "EARTAGS SHOULD NEVER BE VISIBLE FROM THE TOPSIDE OF THE EAR- "


----------



## kfacres

secuono said:
			
		

> I did not say front or back of the tag.
> I said front or back of the ear.
> You said "EARTAGS SHOULD NEVER BE VISIBLE FROM THE TOPSIDE OF THE EAR- "


explain?

are we in agreeing, or argument?

I always thought that all ear tags must be visible from both the front and back- they are two piece systems (except for the no snag- Z-tag, and the slip ins like we use).

PS. yes, if you look at a sheep- and stand directly above it- and look down on it- towards the ground- you should not ever be able to see the eartag- except maybe on the backside (rear) of the ear.


----------



## secuono

My Scrapie tags have a triangle and then a cap. Cap is on the back of the ear, triangle on the front. Just like a human ear's earring, only the front, inside of the ear is where the tag is visible. 

The pics Southdown posted, in the 1st, the triangle is on the back of the ear. I think we are both agreeing that is the wrong place for it. 
2nd pic shows the correct side of the ear.


----------



## Southdown

It's a two piece system, so that there is a triangle on both the front and back of the ear.  One photo shows the back of an ear and the other photo shows the front of an ear.  I've looked at some other breeders of Babydolls and noticed that their ear tags are placed high so that they don't hang lower than the ear.  (The whole triangle will be within the ear.)  I was trying to mimic that as I think it looks nicer.  If I were to tag in between the middle and lower vein, the result would be the triangular tag hanging lower than the ear itself.  Why will this be a source of infection since I tagged in the higher spot?  I think if you were doing the rectangular closed tags, then you would have to pierce in the lower area.


----------



## Southdown

secuono said:
			
		

> Southdown, we seem to be doing the same things just weeks apart...with the same breed of sheep!
> I only plan on tagging sheep that leave my farm, though. Two of my breeders had their tags ripped out, only Ms. #8 has hers still in, thus the name and why I won't tag sheep that stay.
> 
> I would say the tag is on backwards as well, don't know if there is a set place, front or back of the ear. Can't find any info on it.


Do you tag the ewes that you register though?  I would prefer not to tag, but on the Babydoll registration paper it requires an ear tag #.  I wonder if most people are just writing a number down, but not actually putting them in.  When we got our ram with his papers, he had an ear tag number on the paper, but no actual ear tag in place.  I should put up a photo of another babydoll's ear tag.  I bought 3 ewes last year that had the tags put in my someone else.  I was looking at them for comparison.


----------



## secuono

Where did you get the tags from? Maybe the ones from the Scrapie place are only one sided, mine are only one. 
Sorry, didn't know they came so different.


----------



## Southdown

This ewe I bought and she was already tagged in both ears.  This breeder has them high and close to the head, so they sit within the borders of the ears.  I liked this look better than having them hang down.  If you were to see the back side of her ears, it is identical to the front.  The triangle is the same on the back as well, so it can be read from either front or behind.  On the scrapies tags, the post on one tag pushes into and locks into the other triangle, locking the two pieces together.  It is definitely a bulky tag, but then again, it is easier to read from a distance.


----------



## kfacres

here is a big ear tag http://www.freewebs.com/showsheep/apps/photos/photo?photoid=154865575

here is a tag that is in the same rib as you put it--= notice it does not hang down-- and is sitting too high in the ear.. her's is like this from the standpoint that the other location was ripped out. http://www.freewebs.com/showsheep/apps/photos/photo?photoid=154866155  notice the tag does not hang down-- when the tag does not hang down-- it goes out-- when it goes out, you cannot read it, and on larger tags then it also folds the ear down...  

proper location of scrapie tags http://www.freewebs.com/showsheep/apps/photos/photo?photoid=154866156

unless you have the old long/ skinny scrapie tags-- which have been outlawed-- all others are the same.  one side is called a male, and one a female...  It doesn't matter which tag gets inserted into the front of the ear-- I prefer the male tag (rivet) to go to the front-- as you can see exactly which vein you're tagging into.

Why does the high location cause more infections?  The ear is thicker up there, than it is lower.  When you tag, the ear will heat and swell slightly for a week or so until it heals.  most often this isn't a concern- until it gets warm.  the thinner the ear, even when it's swollen-- will not heat as bad, and get pinched by the tag.  I've been around quite a few sheep in my day-- and more times than not-- those in the top of the ear get infected...  The only thing that causes more infected ears-- is metal tags...


----------



## Southdown

I actually like the one with the tag placed higher still in your picture.  You have a different breed than me.  Yours has the longer ears and my breed has short, wooly ears.  I think that can make a difference too.


----------



## kfacres

Southdown said:
			
		

> I actually like the one with the tag placed higher still in your picture.  You have a different breed than me.  Yours has the longer ears and my breed has short, wooly ears.  I think that can make a difference too.


can you read the eartag--?  The one placed higher?? Nope-- therefore defeating the purpose of it.

My sheep get more identification methods-- than anyone... 4 eartags, plus a tattoo.


----------



## SheepGirl

I haven't read through this entire thread yet, but I just tagged my lambs yesterday...I didn't bother putting farm tags in, just the scrapie tags.

before






after


----------



## kfacres

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I haven't read through this entire thread yet, but I just tagged my lambs yesterday...I didn't bother putting farm tags in, just the scrapie tags.
> 
> before
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn3065.jpg
> 
> after
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn3066.jpg


this scrapie tag is not supposed to be used anymore-- I think you'd might find yourself not able to order them anymore.  I've been as far as to have a state vet tell me they no longer are an except able form of identification in the scrapie program.  

it is the correct tag placement though.


----------



## SheepGirl

kfacres said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read through this entire thread yet, but I just tagged my lambs yesterday...I didn't bother putting farm tags in, just the scrapie tags.
> 
> before
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn3065.jpg
> 
> after
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn3066.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> this scrapie tag is not supposed to be used anymore-- I think you'd might find yourself not able to order them anymore.  I've been as far as to have a state vet tell me they no longer are an except able form of identification in the scrapie program.
> 
> it is the correct tag placement though.
Click to expand...

My sheep live at my neighbor's house and so these are his tags...he ordered them back in like 2002 or 2003. So they are really old, and no, I don't think they make this style Scrapie tag anymore, either. (They're made by Premier.) I have had my sheep tagged with these since we don't have any other form of Scrapie tags for them and they have been allowed into fairs and petting zoos, so they are still good I would think. But we're in Maryland so it may be different state-to-state. But I figured it has the premises ID and an individual ID, so it's still good.

But when my sheep move to my house by June 8 (my neighbor sold his farm), I will get my own premises ID and then get my own new tags to tag my future sheep (and my current sheep if this type of tag is no longer valid).

But thanks, I will look more into the MD tag laws....I didn't know that there had to be a specific type of tag...just thought that as long as it had the premises and individual IDs were okay, you'd be okay. Hopefully they won't change the tag style requirements in another 10 years after I get my tags lol.


----------



## secuono

I only tag sheep that I sell. I don't bother tagging my adults or young, since they won't leave the farm. They come out or tear the ear, so why risk it if the sheep never leave anyway.


----------



## kfacres

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> kfacres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read through this entire thread yet, but I just tagged my lambs yesterday...I didn't bother putting farm tags in, just the scrapie tags.
> 
> before
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn3065.jpg
> 
> after
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn3066.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> this scrapie tag is not supposed to be used anymore-- I think you'd might find yourself not able to order them anymore.  I've been as far as to have a state vet tell me they no longer are an except able form of identification in the scrapie program.
> 
> it is the correct tag placement though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sheep live at my neighbor's house and so these are his tags...he ordered them back in like 2002 or 2003. So they are really old, and no, I don't think they make this style Scrapie tag anymore, either. (They're made by Premier.) I have had my sheep tagged with these since we don't have any other form of Scrapie tags for them and they have been allowed into fairs and petting zoos, so they are still good I would think. But we're in Maryland so it may be different state-to-state. But I figured it has the premises ID and an individual ID, so it's still good.
> 
> But when my sheep move to my house by June 8 (my neighbor sold his farm), I will get my own premises ID and then get my own new tags to tag my future sheep (and my current sheep if this type of tag is no longer valid).
> 
> But thanks, I will look more into the MD tag laws....I didn't know that there had to be a specific type of tag...just thought that as long as it had the premises and individual IDs were okay, you'd be okay. Hopefully they won't change the tag style requirements in another 10 years after I get my tags lol.
Click to expand...

that type of tag is descrimated against b/c they do not have a good enough time to remain in an ear.  basically defeating the purpose of using them for a traceback system.  many years ago, I also had them- and these tags wouldn't remain in for more than a month-- almost all the time.  I was one of the biggest advocates of getting rid of them... Then the tag style changed- but those tags could be removed and re-used with a Tag-sav-r.  Switched again.  Another 2 styles later we have what we have today-- a plastic tag with a metal liner-- the only ones I lose- get ripped out.  

Scrapie tags are free- can get any number of them- 1-866-usda-tag.  no reason not to have up to date tags that will remain in the ear.


----------



## Southdown

To me, that one looks like it's on the midline.  But it's a different style and much smaller than the newer scrapies.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I tag in the exact same spot as purplequeenvt.  I prefer the male tag to go through the front, so the point is coming out the back of the ear. Just personal preference.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> kfacres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read through this entire thread yet, but I just tagged my lambs yesterday...I didn't bother putting farm tags in, just the scrapie tags.
> 
> before
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn3065.jpg
> 
> after
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn3066.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> this scrapie tag is not supposed to be used anymore-- I think you'd might find yourself not able to order them anymore.  I've been as far as to have a state vet tell me they no longer are an except able form of identification in the scrapie program.
> 
> it is the correct tag placement though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sheep live at my neighbor's house and so these are his tags...he ordered them back in like 2002 or 2003. So they are really old, and no, I don't think they make this style Scrapie tag anymore, either. (They're made by Premier.) I have had my sheep tagged with these since we don't have any other form of Scrapie tags for them and they have been allowed into fairs and petting zoos, so they are still good I would think. But we're in Maryland so it may be different state-to-state. But I figured it has the premises ID and an individual ID, so it's still good.
> 
> But when my sheep move to my house by June 8 (my neighbor sold his farm), I will get my own premises ID and then get my own new tags to tag my future sheep (and my current sheep if this type of tag is no longer valid).
> 
> But thanks, I will look more into the MD tag laws....I didn't know that there had to be a specific type of tag...just thought that as long as it had the premises and individual IDs were okay, you'd be okay. Hopefully they won't change the tag style requirements in another 10 years after I get my tags lol.
Click to expand...

That is the kind of tags we are still using, Like you, we haven't ordered new tags in a while. We haven't had problems with the fair or stockyards complaining about them.

edited: I called and ordered new ones, the guy didn't seem to know anything about the older plastic style ones, but said you could choose between the metal clamp ones and the plastic bell shaped ones, so I ordered 200 bell shaped tags. It was easy to do, he said they would be here in 2 weeks.


----------

